
Ask HN: How can a person be less theoretical and more practical? - rblion
I&#x27;m a 28 year old college dropout and recovering burnout with a passion for design, development, solving problems. I got some good feedback from a friend&#x2F;mentor today who has been trying to help me grow.<p>I&#x27;ve come a long way in the last year with some big changes like not drinking alcohol or smoking weed for 10 months, quitting meat, getting out of debt, starting a consultancy. I know I still have a ways to go though and am trying to take his advice to heart. I know it&#x27;s a broad question but I don&#x27;t think I know a place better than HN for the balance of theory and practice.<p>Thanks for helping me out.
======
dmfdmf
I don't think there is any secret answer other than you choose to do it,
modern philosophers notwithstanding, you have free will. Translating your
ideas and theories in into practical action is part of being human but I
suppose that it is natural to stress the theoretical because it feels safer,
more controllable, etc. They call this analysis paralysis in the business
schools. Taking consistent action toward a goal is fraught with new challenges
and the need for new skills that will push you out of your comfort zone. After
a certain age many people try to avoid it.

In any case, it sounds like you are making a lot of progress in a positive
direction in your life but mostly by removing negatives instead of achieving
positives. Nothing wrong with that and given your context that is where you
needed to start. But the process doesn't stop there, eventually you'll run out
of negatives to remove and have to start thinking about actual positive
achievements in your career or personal life. This might be the step that
caused you to flame out before so you might want to consider what you really
value and what you want to do with your life in terms of positives[1]. As a
fellow dropout I know the state of not feeling "ready" once you are on the
school/work/career/family path but now that you are presumably older, wiser
and more mature things have changed so figure it out.

[1] More theory but also relevant to your question and very practical, Ayn
Rand's "Philosophy:Who Needs It" and "The Virtue of Selfishness."

------
FruityFarm
Meditate to improve your ability to focus on the present and not have your
thoughts wander or distract you.

Also, some form of fitness which I believe is also be considered a form of
meditation (being present and focused).

------
Lionga
It is simple, what ever practical you want to do, just start it. Take a little
step and just keep going,

------
pcmaffey
Work with your hands / physical labor. Will help ground you.

